# Bailey's Dessert Recipes!



## shannon in KS

Has anyone else seen the recipes on the Bailey's site!!!  YYYYUUUMMMM!

http://www.us.baileys.com/recipes/


----------



## urmaniac13

Yeah, Shannon!!  We love Bailey's!!  (actually, to drink Sheridans is even better though... have you tried it?)  We made a little modified version of Bailey's Cheesecake, it's awesome!!  Also we make Bailey's flavoured ice cream, they are delicious, too!!


----------



## RMS

Thank you for sharing this!  The recipes look great!


----------



## shannon in KS

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> Yeah, Shannon!! We love Bailey's!! (actually, to drink Sheridans is even better though... have you tried it?) We made a little modified version of Bailey's Cheesecake, it's awesome!! Also we make Bailey's flavoured ice cream, they are delicious, too!!


 
I think I have heard of Sheridans, not sure if I tried it!  But you just gave me a good reason to!!!


----------



## urmaniac13

This is Sheridan's!!  If you like Baileys this is a must try... satisfaction garanteed!! 

http://www.liquors.me.uk/en-gb/dept_373.html


----------



## shannon in KS

oh my goodness!  I don't think I have ever seen Sheridan's!  I may have to go to a larger town to look for it.  It is only 8:51am and that looks really good, like, RIGHT NOW! So much for that resolution to not drink!  I got 2 hours till the liquor stores open!!!      KIDDING!


----------



## urmaniac13

Oh no... if anyone spot Shannon heading for an AA meeting please let me know asap... I will go hiding and keep quiet!!


----------



## Constance

I love Bailey's. When friends are here for brunch, they like to pour a shot in their coffee. I don't like coffee, so I just drink the shot. I like Caroline's almost as well, and it's a little less expensive. 
I have a recipe for making homemade Bailey's, but I've never tried it.


----------



## shannon in KS

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> Oh no... if anyone spot Shannon heading for an AA meeting please let me know asap... I will go hiding and keep quiet!!


 
HAHAHAHA! It's not that bad!  It has soooo many calories, and does a number on my skin and kidneys! Why is it my beautiful friend Leslie can go out and party every night if she wants to, and she is just fine? grrrr! I wake up the next day looking like I escaped from the county morgue!!  My weakness is wine- once I have one glass with dinner, it turns into another...


----------

